# Duck Face. Why?



## CAThulu (Aug 24, 2011)

Duckface.  What the hell is this?  My cousin is doing the phone-cam duckface, and it's taking everything to not say "Sweetie, really, no.  You look like your lips had a fight with a vacuum nozzle and lost."  This does not hollow your cheekbones and gives you pouty model lips. It makes you look like scrooge mcduck.  It is even worse with an orange tan, and/or when guys do it.

http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/images/original/000/095/162/IMG00145-20110113-1610.jpg?1295984167
http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...248226&Signature=cJd8rtz3nlc9i9oufhEce9xCbqg=http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...248226&Signature=cJd8rtz3nlc9i9oufhEce9xCbqg=
http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...248226&Signature=cJd8rtz3nlc9i9oufhEce9xCbqg=http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/images/original/000/146/474/aucnb9.jpg?1310237955

I just...why?  O_O


----------



## Cyril (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey look, another stupid internet fad that is completely harmless.
Tell me when the first person dies from duckface so we can kill the fad quickly and painlessly.
Actually no I don't really care.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2011)

It's been around since the invention of myspace and I'll never understand it.

Honestly, I hate this more than planking on the fad scale. It makes cute girls look stupid. 
...but on the bright side, pictures of guys making duckfaces makes me laugh.

also what is up with the whole "LET ME SHOW YOU HOW APATHETIC I AM" lately?


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 24, 2011)

I kind of hate them. People just look stupid in that face... thankfully, I almost never see it.

*Obligatory comment about how Rainbow Dash makes that face look 20% cooler here*


----------



## Cain (Aug 24, 2011)

All my female friends on Facebook have AT LEAST 5 OF THESE DUMBASS POSES IN THEIR PICTURE ALBUMS. STOP IT. YOU LOOK LIKE A MORON.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 24, 2011)

This is the mating call of the "Guido Douchebagus".


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 24, 2011)

Anti-duck face

Submit away! Ugh, duckface is gross.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't stand duck face. Or pretty much any "look my face is contorted so that mean's it's cute and sexy" faces.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 24, 2011)

Their mouths look like gaping ass holes.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Their mouths look like gaping ass holes.


If that's gaping then you haven't seen the wrong right porn.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 24, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Duckface.  What the hell is this?  My cousin is doing the phone-cam duckface, and it's taking everything to not say "Sweetie, really, no.  You look like your lips had a fight with a vacuum nozzle and lost."  This does not hollow your cheekbones and gives you pouty model lips. It makes you look like scrooge mcduck.  It is even worse with an orange tan, and/or when guys do it.
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/images/original/000/095/162/IMG00145-20110113-1610.jpg?1295984167
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpp0z1M2gP1qzbaqlo1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJ6IHWSU3BX3X7X3Q&Expires=1314248226&Signature=cJd8rtz3nlc9i9oufhEce9xCbqg%3D
> ...



I'm pretty sure that first guy was just being sarcastic.

But yeah. This doesn't make you attractive or adorable. It makes you look like a dick.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 24, 2011)

Some people just ARE Retarded.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 24, 2011)

BLARGLHArGLBLEH

*brain bleach*

This is extremely stupid. Who in their right mind would willingly take a picture of themselves looking like that?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 24, 2011)

Krystal Harmonia said:


> BLARGLHArGLBLEH
> 
> *brain bleach*
> 
> This is extremely stupid. Who in their right mind would willingly take a picture of themselves looking like that?



Facebook whores.

I actually deleted my Facebook just because I didn't want to be on the same site as those people. *shudder*


----------



## Lunar (Aug 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> It makes cute girls look stupid.
> 
> 
> also what is up with the whole "LET ME SHOW YOU HOW APATHETIC I AM" lately?


Half of them aren't even cute to begin with.  They look like they fell out of an ugly tree smothered with orange pollen and hit every branch on the way down.
And the apathy fad has been around almost as long... it's just gotten really strong recently.  This is what depresses me about my generation; we get to put up with these assholes.  ALL THE TIME.




Sollux said:


> Facebook whores.
> 
> I actually deleted my Facebook just because I didn't want to be on the same site as those people. *shudder*


I'm deleting mine, too.  Just as soon as I make sure the few people who I actually like talking to have my number, since none of them have MSN or Skype.


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 24, 2011)

Ladies, why you do this to yourselves. D:


----------



## Genumix (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh show the ugly bastards some love, they're just trying to embody their duck fursonas.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 24, 2011)

Never heard of it, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Eske (Aug 24, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Anti-duck face
> 
> Submit away! Ugh, duckface is gross.



Dear christ some of those girls are going to haunt my nightmares for weeks.  :|

In all seriousness, I think this probably is some sort of obscure, mutant version of the classic pouty look that only a handful of models have ever been able to pull off.  It doesn't work for everyone.  Clearly.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 24, 2011)

Thankfully no one I know would ever consider doing this.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 24, 2011)

I once made a duckface, while holding a fish i reeled in next to my face.

The fish i was holding looked more attractive.


----------



## Sar (Aug 24, 2011)

Duck Facers. 
Y U No Forever-alone.jpg


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> It's been around since the invention of myspace and I'll never understand it.
> 
> Honestly, I hate this more than planking on the fad scale. It makes cute girls look stupid.
> ...but on the bright side, pictures of guys making duckfaces makes me laugh.
> ...



Ah, the apathetic duckface.  That is is a common species.  It could turn into a version of birdwatching, really.  The emo duckface, the effeminate gay duckface, the guido or guidette duckface, the myspace duckface... Maybe I should do a book.

I've known about it for a long time and I find them hilarious.  Then I saw my youngest cousin start to put apathetic duckface pictures up on her facebook. Every. single. shot. is a duckface.  Don't let it happen to your loved-ones. 



This_is_Tides said:


> I once made a duckface, while holding a fish i reeled in next to my face.
> 
> The fish i was holding looked more attractive.



*LOL*  maybe you did fish-face by mistake?


----------



## Alderic (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it's simply ugly. xD Enough said


----------



## Lunar (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, oh, and the Myspace ones are always taken in a bathroom.  With the camera facing the person and an unflushed toilet.


----------



## Azure (Aug 24, 2011)

I simply avoid all picture of people on the internet. Staying away from social networking has made me utterly ignorant of duckface and all other photo cliches.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 24, 2011)

Personally, I have absolutly no opinion on the matter.  People can do it, not do it, I really don't care.  It's not hurting anyone, and if people wanna go around looking stupid, whatever man, I don't care.  All I need is a few bottles of the wicked elixir and some Sopor Slime bros...and everything is motherfucking miraculous.

HoNk :0)


----------



## Cain (Aug 24, 2011)

Sometimes, to try to look past the stupidity in the duck face, to prevent myself from raeg-ing out, I imagine they're saying the 'WWWWUUUUUHAAAA' part of 'WHUUAAAAAZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP' and that makes me giggle.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 24, 2011)

http://pic.epicfail.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/duck-face-win-dog-pringles.jpg

yay google images


----------



## Aleu (Aug 24, 2011)

so what is the "apathy fad" or whatever?


----------



## Blutide (Aug 24, 2011)

http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/p...jpg?1310237955

^ HA! Duckface, is a sad symptom of Photos gone bad....I don't get it either it doesn't make anyone look good.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Half of them aren't even cute to begin with.  They look like they fell out of an ugly tree smothered with orange pollen and hit every branch on the way down.
> And the apathy fad has been around almost as long... it's just gotten really strong recently.  This is what depresses me about my generation; we get to put up with these assholes.  ALL THE TIME.


I disagree with your first point just because of the sheer amount of girls that do it. You're bound to find a girl that looks cute otherwise.

As for your second point, I've only noticed it recently. My join date, check it. And...no offense, but I hate it when people say "my generation".


----------



## morphology (Aug 25, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Oh, oh, and the Myspace ones are always taken in a bathroom.  With the camera facing the person and an unflushed toilet.



Ah, the legendary Myspace Angle.  Bonus points if they're holding the camera above them and you can see most of their arm.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 25, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> http://pic.epicfail.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/duck-face-win-dog-pringles.jpg
> 
> yay google images



I need to know the breed of that dog.

Also, I also cannot comprehend why it can be sexy. Sure, low pants would bring out your ass and extend your torso, wearing slutty clothes does the obvious, and wearing a hell of a lot of makeup helps you look like a clown while hiding all your age lines.

But the duckface thing just makes you look like a total cunt.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 25, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I need to know the breed of that dog.


Looks like a Samoyed to me.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 27, 2011)

Blutide said:


> http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/p...jpg?1310237955
> 
> ^ HA! Duckface, is a sad symptom of Photos gone bad....I don't get it either it doesn't make anyone look good.


I don't think they are trying hard enough. lol


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 28, 2011)

Duckface is along the lines of:

Taking a shitty cell phone picture of yourself from above while trying to strike a cute face.
Taking a shitty cell phone picture of yourself in front of a mirror while trying to strike a cute face.
Taking a shitty cell phone picture of yourself in the bathroom.
Taking a shitty cell phone picture of yourself and your friends in some random non-photogenic location.
Taking a shitty cell phone picture of yourself taking a shitty cell phone picture of yourself.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 28, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Duckface is along the lines of:
> 
> Taking a shitty cell phone picture of yourself from above while trying to strike a cute face.
> Taking a shitty cell phone picture of yourself in front of a mirror while trying to strike a cute face.
> ...


How about just a shitty cell phone picture ?


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Aug 29, 2011)

I saw duck face, I thought about all the poor bastards who genetics make their heads look like the head of a penis.

Yup.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 31, 2011)

RiskyFrisky said:


> I saw duck face, I thought about all the poor bastards who genetics make their heads look like the head of a penis.
> 
> Yup.


Duck-face= Unattractive.


----------



## iTails (Sep 1, 2011)

amidoinitrite?

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21577357/pcgamer.png


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 1, 2011)

Yesterday I was talking to my bud about what drinks we were drinking, and I said "mine is better" and was about to put *smug duck face* and I inhaled my drink and choked
ahahahaha
its still such a funny image


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 1, 2011)

This is what I thought of when I saw this thread. I'm not even sure that makes sense.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 1, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> This is what I thought of when I saw this thread. I'm not even sure that makes sense.



Mallards will never look the same to me after that O_O


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 1, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> This is what I thought of when I saw this thread. I'm not even sure that makes sense.


Your reaction beats mine. 

But ughhh is just so terribly slutty. 



Spoiler: Homestuck



This duckface, I can deal with.


Grow some goddamn originality, you prostitots. >:U


----------



## Alderic (Sep 2, 2011)

its just so..unattractive


----------

